# To feel bad



## vanilla_kiss64

Can someone please translate this into tagalog?

"I feel bad for making you wait for me"


----------



## Equinozio

Nalulungkot ako at pinag-intay kita. (I feel sad...)
Nagi-guilty ako at pinag-intay kita. (I feel guilty...)


----------



## Wacky...

Equinozio said:


> Nalulungkot ako at pinag-intay kita. (I feel sad...)
> Nagi-guilty ako at pinag-intay kita. (I feel guilty...)



I agree to this.

Hi vanilla_kiss64,

The reason Equinozio gave you two options is because we lack context, which is why I would like propose a third one.

-> (If you simply wanted to apologize) Pasensya na, pinag-intay kita.


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

Ok thanks! Would you be able to use "masama ang loob ko" or is that too strong? For example: "masama ang loob ko kasi pinag-intay kita" ?


----------



## niernier

vanilla_kiss64 said:


> Ok thanks! Would you be able to use "masama ang loob ko" or is that too strong? For example: "masama ang loob ko kasi pinag-intay kita" ?



Short answer is no. You can only say "masama ang loob ko" if someone hurts your feeelings. Literally speaking, your "insides" will feel bad if someone will hurt your feelings, right?


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

Ah ok naintindihan ko na. Basta gusto ko mag ka sigurado sa tamang translation. Selamat


----------



## Equinozio

vanilla_kiss64 said:


> Ah ok naintindihan ko na. Basta gusto ko mag ka sigurado sa tamang translation. Selamat


Like I posted in the other thread, it's salamat.  Thought I'd repeat it here for Tagalog students who might not see/have seen the other thread. Otherwise your Tagalog is quite good!


----------



## Equinozio

vanilla_kiss64 said:


> Basta gusto ko mag ka sigurado sa tamang translation.


If you want to sound like a native, you can also say, "Gusto ko lang siguradahin na tama ang translation."


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

Ah ok! Thanks. Mestisa ako at kaya ko mag intindi ng lahat, pero mejo nahihirapan ako sa pag salita at syempre may mali-mali pa sa sulat ko. Pero practice makes perfect I guess!


----------



## Equinozio

Yup, that's the spirit!


----------

